# Charge any battery using bionic...



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted. Noticed some people needing their droid bionic battery charged but phone wont charge. He's how to do it.

1. Take out battery.
2. Connect Bionic to charger with out the battery.
3. Turn on Bionic...should say no battery.
4. Drop in your battery that needs charging.

Not a big thing but I have seen numerous people dying to get their battery's charged.


----------

